# Beadm on GELI drive? Migration Issues



## aorchid (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello,

I have tried unsuccessfully to migrate to a beadm compatible set-up from my prior ZFS layout as detailed in wikis for 9.0 some time ago. Basically, beadm continues to say that the system is not compatible with beadm. Aside from ZFS mounting issues, like never being able to change the location of the root mount away from / for the next boot, I wonder if beadm can use a GELI encrypted boot drive?

The other question I have is can I migrate to a beadm friendly boot layout even if not using beadm on 10.0/1 for ZFS root and geli(8)? That would be in case I can use beadm in the future, but perhaps not now.

Thanks,


----------

